# JPV 2 set ups



## jpv (Jan 19, 2008)

I have 2 setups one is for 2 channel and the other is a home theater.

1) 2 channel:
I have a dedicated listening room (the Man cave) just for listening to my stereo. It's upstair in a 13.5 x 16.5 x 10 room. I have it treated with bass traps, first reflections, diffusion on the rear wall. etc.
The treatment is a ongoing thing and the more I do the easier it is to hear the changes made.
Equipment VPI Scoutmaster TT, Grado Platinum Cart., Counterpoint SA-7 pre amp ( modded by Alta Vista Audio), RH labs passive x-over, Ber. Feed back destroyer, Counterpoint NP100 amp ( a SA12 upgraded to a NP-100 by Alta Vista Audio), Two M&K subs (modded), Proac Tabelette spk. As you can tell this is a vinyl only system. With well over 1000 albums I don't run short of stuff to listen to.
I also swap albums with my brother. I use REW also.

2) Home Theater not as nice as the 2 channel - more of a budget system except the TV.
The TV Samsung 61" DLP (named "the wall"). Wii, X-box, DVD player, SSI Dolby surround processor,
JVC reciever, NAD amp for the center channels, JVC speaker for the surround. Directv.
I want to treat the room acoustics but the wife gave it a BIG no go.


----------

